# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Who are some of your favorite female artists?

## Chieve

A few of  mine are Sia, Rhianna, and Kesha...

I never really liked Taylor Swift, until my friend showed me a song that reminded her of our friendship...so I feel obligated to like her lol.

Tegan and Sara are also good too

----------


## grimmnaux

In no particular order. And I'm sure I'm forgetting some. 

1) Kacey Johansing  2) Josephine Foster 3) Adele 4) Antje Duvekot 5) Zola Jesus 6) Monica Richards 7) Android Lust  :8):  Daughter 9) Basia Bulat 10) Marketa Irglova
11) Lila Downs 12) Carla Kihlstedt 13) Lisa Gerrard 14) Dido 15) Francesca Nicoli 16) Cold Specks 17) Gry

----------


## Chieve

I heard of 2, 3, and 8, all are good  ::):  I should check some of the others out

----------


## Fool

In no particular order: Fiona Apple, Sibylle Baier, Bridget St. John, Cat Power, Billie Holiday, Victoria Legrand. And others.

----------


## Anteros

Loreena McKennitt,  Enya, Cher, Anggun, Lisa Gerrard, Adele, Madonna, Dido, Alex Parks, Chloe Agnew & Sara Brightman

----------


## Sparrow

Stevie Nicks
Alicia Keys
Sara Bareilles
Sarah Brightman
Ingrid Michaelson
Beth Gibbons
Pink
Amy Lee
Avril Lavigne
Jewel

----------


## onawheel

PJ Harvey, Kosheen, Girl in a Coma, Mirah, Corin Tucker, Field Mouse, JJ, Scarling., BjÃ¶rk, Cocteau Twins, Asia i Koty, Goldfrapp, Everything But The Girl, Ladytron, The Sundays, Audrey Gallagher, Orenda Fink, Melody's Echo Chamber/The Narcoleptic Dancers, Karen Carpenter, Flunk, Rebecca Gates, Sharon Van Etten, Underground Railroad, Jaymay, Kate Bush, Sarah Shannon, Lia Rose, Juliana Hatfield, Sarah Dougher, Uh Huh Her, Janis Joplin, Sad Day For Puppets, Now, Now and Jasmine Yee of Australian Halogen.

----------


## Cam

Amy Lee from Evanessence.





Great voice.

----------


## est

Sharon Van Etten may be my favorite (see my blog), but here I want to shout out to Lau Nau:

----------


## Prodigy

Lana Del Rey <3

----------


## JustGaara

Erykah Badu, Sade, and Amy Lee  ::):

----------


## The Wanderer

Cher

----------


## plethora

Artemisia Gentileschi, Judy Chicago, Tracy Emin.....

oh, not *that* kind of artist.

----------


## Maliblue

.

----------


## shelbster18

Stevie Nicks, Alanis Morissette, Fefe Dobson (her old stuff), and Kate Voegele.

----------


## Arcadia

Diane Birch, Florence Welch, Rihanna, Dolores O'Riordan, Pink, Tracy Chapman, Trisha Yearwood.

----------


## WintersTale

Everyone on here probably knows I'm a huge Christina Aguilera fan. She is my favorite female artist.

Other than her:

Sarah McLachlan
Tori Amos
Kate Bush
Bjork
Joni Mitchell
Melanie Safka
Carly Simon
Avril Lavigne
Janet Jackson
Madonna
Butterfly Boucher
Fiona Apple

----------


## WintersTale

> Christina Aguilera is mine most favorite one



I like you! LOL  ::):

----------


## Katie

Micheal Jackson (RIp),

----------


## JustGaara

> Micheal Jackson (RIp),



I don't know why, but this just struck me as hilarious  :Rofl:

----------


## L

Lykke Le
Adele
Santigold
Lana Del Rey
Bat For Lashes
Florence
Lisa Hannigan
Bjork
Skunk Anansie
Regina Spektor
Laura Marling
P!nk
Missy Higgins
Grimes
Rihanna
Ingrid Michaelson
Birdy
Imogen Heap
Cyndi Lauper
Colbie Caillat
Ãmilie Simon
Lenka
Jessie J

----------

